# ext4 fs check takes too long

## e3k

how could i tune it or what fast fs with journaling doesnt take too long to check. i have a 1TB hdd.

----------

## bjlockie

You can do what I did and set checks to happen at shutdown.

set fsck_shutdown="YES"

in /etc/conf.d/fsck"

----------

## e3k

good idea. i will use it too. thanks.

----------

## e3k

finaly i got it solved. instead of converting ext3->ext4 i did format the whole disk. now its considerably faster.

----------

